# Hot Dog Trivia



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

I thought this was fun.

http://www.hotdogjonnys.com/trivia.htm


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2004)

Copied and pasted this from that site bangbang and I say AMEN to that

DON'T use ketchup on your hotdog after the age of 18 (but I never could stand ketchup on my hotdog - it's unAmerican I'm sure   )


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

Check this out too. I can't believe Koegles Vienna Brand is not on the list. They are the best. In my opinion. Most Coney Restaurants use them or Nathans here in Detroit Metro.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2004)

i work with a naturalized korean american engineer with a great sense of humor. when he first came to america, he didn't speak engrish that well but understood it spoken to him well enough. when a bunch of guys took him to his first yankees game, they teased him about hot dogs, ya know, about the whole thing with koreans eating dogs. so he acted very enthusiastic about getting some to eat, and when they handed him a hot dog he refused it, saying he's sorry, but he doesn't eat that part of the dog...


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2004)

ROFL


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 17, 2004)

LOL


----------



## mudbug (Sep 17, 2004)

I just got it.  What a slow old broad I am..............


----------

